# Red wing hunter



## GLUE BOY (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey guys! Mite have the chance to get a vintage red wing hunter 45lbs.. Realy nice looking shape... As soon as i put it in my hand it was calling to me!!! Shoot me.. shoot me...The string looked old..The older guy said he loved it..He dont know price.. Any thoughts??? Dont want to take advantage! Ithink he said it was from the 60s..How do they shoot..


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Redwings are good bows but I personally would'nt pay alot, no more than 100, but that's me. Of course it's condition and how bad you want it will determine the price.


----------



## richbat (Nov 22, 2008)

redwings are nice bows.as far as price the above post is very good advice.i had one but the bow stacked for me anyways,mine was short,can't remember the length though,but they are very nice shooters.


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Red Wing Hunter*

I've owned several and they we're great shooters. They have wide, strong limbs, great handle designs and shoot quite strong. You "might" look carefully to see if there is a logo that says "AMF" on it. American Manufacturing bought Wing in the early 70's [I think]. If no AMF exists it is the higher quality hand laid re curve Wing was famous for. $100.00 or < would be about right. IMHO after AMF, they went to hell! Just another example of what happens when accounts run a company!


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

If it's a Bob Lee made Wing, and all is well with the bow, you have a very good bow. 

Depending on the bow length and DW vs. your draw-length, the bow might stack somewhat. Many older _short _bows usually had the tendency to stack if your draw-length was greater than what the bow was tillered at. 

I also agree that $100 would be my max if the bow is in VG condition. Keep in mind; due to early materials used in some older bows, improper storage, and the common (improper) method that early bows were braced (wedge/push-pull and step through), a lot of early bows will have twisted limbs.


----------



## NHBarcher (Feb 2, 2007)

I have an AMF 58" 45# Red Wing, it's a nice shooting bow. It was a fast bow for it's time.


----------



## GLUE BOY (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for info!! Very help full...If i get it i will post..Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## coloradodave (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm not a trad shooter, but I found a Red Wing Hunter 28/50 at the Goodwill store the other day. Gave next to nothing for it.

It looks like it was never shot much. Only has a couple scratches in it that are very superficial. The guy at the proshop said it was in excellent condition, that it is an original Bob Lee made Red Wing Hunter, and was very impressed with it. Apparently Bob Lee sold the company to Head Ski Company, then to AMF. Those bows apparently arent worth as much?

I took it home and cleaned it up. It IS impressive!

I've been wanting a recurve so I could learn how to shoot one. This one looks like it might work, but the poundage is a bit high for me...wish it had been a 40#.


----------



## clifton.wiederhold84 (7 mo ago)

can anyone tell me about this bow 
red wing hunter 
58" R-2-14866
amo 55
it has a AMF Archery stamp


----------



## clifton.wiederhold84 (7 mo ago)

clifton.wiederhold84 said:


> can anyone tell me about this bow
> red wing hunter
> 58" R-2-14866
> amo 55
> it has a AMF Archery stamp


wooden recure bow of 
course


----------

